# Livescribe



## harimaurya (Jun 29, 2008)

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/5184/livescribesmartpenai7.jpg

The *Livescribe paper-based computing platform* – a smartpen, paper, software applications, and developer tools - was announced on May 30, 2007 at the D: All Things Digital Conference; after a series of delays in 2007, the pen was expected to ship Q1, pens are now available for purchase. The pen, which is about the size and weight of a large Montblanc pen, has two microphones to record sound, a speaker for playback, a small OLED display and an internal computer chip that captures handwritten notes and drawings.
 The Livescribe Pulse pens are available for purchase at two price points: $149.95 and $199.95. The former includes 1G of memory while the latter includes 2G.
 “The Livescribe platform takes paper-based technology to a radical new level, integrating software applications with physical paper," said Rodney Brooks, Director of MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory. "I see the smartpen as just the beginning for a new class of device with almost unlimited potential.

 One very important point that is not advertised is that OCR (Optical Character Recognition - Writing to Text conversion) is not possible on the Livescribe Pulse and is not expected to be until Q4 2008. Livescribe and their smartpen are far more capable than the current competition.
 In addition, many features including the highly touted "translator" are not available at launch, but they do include a limited translator application. The ability to print your own paper is to be introduced summer '08.

 Read More
 Livescribe


----------



## Akshay (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks great.. Hope its performance matches the looks..


----------



## Projjwal (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow cool....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder how good the handwriting recognition is on this. Most handwriting technologies think I write in Chinese or something…


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I wonder how good the handwriting recognition is on this. Most handwriting technologies think I write in Chinese or something…


maybe your handwriting just sucks


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ Forgot to mention. Its not maybe. My handwriting does suck. Sometimes I couldn't figure out what I wrote in my college notes! Good thing I can type fast…


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I wonder how good the handwriting recognition is on this. Most handwriting technologies think I write in Chinese or something…


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

Handwriting recognition sucks for me too. Sometimes, I cant read what I myself wrote after a week or so.


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

On a deeper note I can figure out what I wrote after a while of head banging


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Forgot to mention. Its not maybe. My handwriting does suck. Sometimes I couldn't figure out what I wrote in my college notes! Good thing I can type fast…





Pathik said:


> Handwriting recognition sucks for me too. Sometimes, I cant read what I myself wrote after a week or so.





T159 said:


> On a deeper note I can figure out what I wrote after a while of head banging



*you guys are not alone. I too suck at writing and more than make up for it by my rather fast typing speed.*


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ I'd be surprised if anyone flaunts beautiful handwriting here. Cuz my handwriting sucks too. We can manage 104 keys but not single pen


----------



## hullap (Jul 9, 2008)

^ yeap me too
once my teacher had cut 2 marks just for my bad handwrting


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

What are your typing speeds, guys? Mine is rather low.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

80 wpm average. Can go upto 100...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

My handwriting is ugly!As ugly as a witch!Can type quit fast though


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

Goobiji ,any standard app to measure Typing speed in WPM? Let's all use it and post our speeds here.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

A quick google search brings me to this online test which is long enough for sustained typing. Still, I'm disappointed by my 92 wpm... must have lost touch or something. And though the screenshot says 528 errors, I didn't make any. I took it again and purposely made an error, and it counted it properly. 

*img.skitch.com/20080709-bkf559fib7xkn48cukc4ncarkh.preview.jpg


----------



## utsav (Jul 10, 2008)

92 wpm      :runs-away-shouting:


----------

